# Chikungunya in the Caribbean



## Conan (Apr 8, 2015)

"In December 2013, the World Health Organization (WHO) reported local  transmission of chikungunya in Saint Martin. Local transmission means  that mosquitoes in the area have been infected with chikungunya and are  spreading it to people. This is the first time that local transmission  of chikungunya has been reported in the Americas. Local transmission of chikungunya is now [March 6, 2015] being reported in [25]  countries in the Caribbean.
....
"Chikungunya is an illness caused by a virus that spreads through mosquito bites. The most common symptoms  of chikungunya are fever and joint pain. Other symptoms may include  headache, muscle pain, joint swelling, or rash. Chikungunya disease  rarely results in death, but the symptoms can be severe and disabling.  Most people who get sick feel better within a week. In some people, the  joint pain may last for months or years.
....
"There is currently no vaccine or medicine to prevent chikungunya. The  only way to prevent chikungunya is to prevent mosquito bites. Preventing  bites can be difficult, but it is important as you can get sick after  just one bite."
http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices/watch/chikungunya-caribbean


----------



## scotlass (Apr 8, 2015)

We just spent 3 weeks in St. Maarten and I seemed to be the target for mosquito bites.   Hubby not so much.  I asked about the disease and was told that the resorts spray for mosquitos and that there are no problems.  None of the other tourists mentioned it.


----------



## Conan (Apr 8, 2015)

scotlass said:


> We just spent 3 weeks in St. Maarten and I seemed to be the target for mosquito bites.   Hubby not so much.  I asked about the disease and was told that the resorts spray for mosquitos and that there are no problems.  None of the other tourists mentioned it.


If you're getting mosquito bites the spraying isn't 100% effective. 
Only aedes aegypti carries chikungunya (dengue fever too), so not every mosquito bite puts you at risk.
Aedes bites in the daytime as well as at night.





It's a two-week incubation period. We're also just back, so we're watching the clock.  If you develop fever or joint pain tell the doctor where you've been.


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 9, 2015)

ChikV as called here in Barbados was quite rampant, but there has been regular spraying of the entire island, and where we are staying they are fogging and even spraying all the bushes with an insecticide. Have not heard of any new infections recently.  The chikV bites during the day and the other mosquito at dusk.  After applying our sunscreen, we then spray with Deet, no problems so far.


----------

